# mushrooms in bottles...!



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2012)

Well it is not my hobby, but my gf's and I would like to share it with you! She makes jewlery from time to time, but this time she created something miniature and nature-like to use as a pendant...! I hope you like them! Oh, and I think it is evident she likes mushrooms...hehehe 

(materials: bottles with cork leads (3cm height-2cm width), glue, mushrooms=> hand painted clay, grass=> hand painted dried moss...)


----------



## eggshells (Oct 10, 2012)

These are great.

I like these Super Mario Mushrooms.


----------



## nikv (Oct 10, 2012)

They're all very cute!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2012)

nice! though probably not very tasty


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute! She has quite a talent!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 10, 2012)

cool!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, Bravo Sofia!!!! I like those mini art-works a lot !!!! :clap: 

Jean


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2012)

GREAT! Such a fantastic idea and so well executed. Does
she have a website for purchasing one?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you all! Sofia says thank you too!

abax, unfortunatelly not...  although it would be a good idea...! hehe


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2012)

Quite the Artiste!


----------



## Clark (Oct 11, 2012)

These are sellable.
Good stuff.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you Eric & Clark


----------



## Dido (Oct 12, 2012)

Very cute I like them all. 

Did you see the offering of orchids in such bottles too.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2012)

Dido said:


> Very cute I like them all.
> 
> Did you see the offering of orchids in such bottles too.



Thanks Chris, but where are these offerings? Sofia tried to make some in the orchid group too, so I will post some pics later...!


----------



## Dido (Oct 12, 2012)

Here you go, 
this are living ones....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mini-Orchid-...en_Garten_Blumen_Pflanzen&hash=item589521dab3


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice! My sister is into minatures as well! Wow!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2012)

Dido said:


> Here you go,
> this are living ones....
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mini-Orchid-...en_Garten_Blumen_Pflanzen&hash=item589521dab3



This is crazy!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 12, 2012)

These are really cool, and cool gf too.


----------



## abax (Oct 14, 2012)

Excuse me for hijacking, but Shiva is the avatar your cat?
That is a gorgeous cat and I'd love to see more photos in
the critter section. Please.

I like the mushrooms much better than the tiny orchids.
I'd feel terrible if one of the plants died!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are a few more...in the orchid family
Cyp. reginae, cyp. calceolus, cattleya cf labiata.


----------



## Hera (Oct 14, 2012)

She should sell on etsy.com. Those are so cute and she's so good at making them. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Dido (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the orchids, 
she should start to sell


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Hera,

Thank you for the suggestion and comment


----------



## Clark (Oct 14, 2012)

My wife mentioned etsy.com also.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you Clark!! 

Chris, I saw the orchid pendant listings...! Very interesting, but I wonder how will they manage being pendants.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2012)

The orchids are pretty, but they just don't seem to be real
and don't quite spur the imagination like the little mushroom/forest bottles. I suppose I enjoy the fantasies
the little forest floor scenes evoke.


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2012)

That's a neat idea! Love them!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks all !


----------



## Clark (Nov 14, 2012)

My wife made an order with Thanasis's girlfriend.
Christine was thrilled when she opened up the package!

Thanasis- Sofia is very talented!
I was right about these items being sellable. Unique and smartly priced.

Package arrived a bit before storm, but that post office could not reopen w/o electric.
Actually surprised how fast delivery was from Europe.

Thank you very much, she is extremely pleased.


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2012)

I have one of Sofia's bottles with the small yellow mushrooms and it is
wonderfully pretty and everybody notices it when I wear it and there's
lots of compliments. I just like to stare at it and let my imagination run
rampant! The tiny bottles are so much more interesting than junk jewelry!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Sofia is very thankful for your kind comments and compliments. 
They make her blush, but she is also very happy that her work is very appreciated and that you really like the bottles and enjoy them. Your warm comments even encouraged her to create (a bit reluctantly I have to say) an account on etsy.com some days ago.. 

Have a nice day all!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmm, Missed the postman delivering the parcel this morning :-( ! SO impatient for monday morning  !!!! Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 19, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Hmm, Missed the postman delivering the parcel this morning :-( ! SO impatient for monday morning  !!!! Jean



And here they are, those small beauties! I intended to send them as christmas presents, but I think most of them will stay here  :
In company with part of my dear wife Triny's glass collection:











(not easy with Photobucket this time !!)

Thanks again

Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2012)

fantastic!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 19, 2012)

Very cool! Have orchids ever been tried for this process?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> Very cool! Have orchids ever been tried for this process?



check out post #20 in this thread
you'll see some....


----------



## Dido (Nov 19, 2012)

looking great


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2012)

Charming additions Jean.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Cool idea!


----------

